# Alfine 8 shifters for drops



## opusone (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

This is not strictly an MTB question, but given that this an IHG forum I thought you guys might know. I have a Genesis Day one 2013 equipped with an alfine 8 hub. It's my first experience with hub gears and I think they're great - in fact I'm now looking into options for a hub geared mtb... Anyway, the main (only?) failing with the bike is the shifter - it's a Versa STI thing and it's basically rubbish (it will occasionally slip when shifting down a gear, and will frequently fail to shift up).

So, I'm trying to find another option - the one that keeps cropping up is the JTEK bar end, but the firm seems to have shut down, so I might be out of luck - I'm bidding on one on ebay at the moment, but other than that they seem to be unavailable. The other option is a Microshift BS-N08 bar end shifter, which is equipped on the 2015 version of my bike. However, I can't find anywhere to buy these, and even an email to Genesis didn't seem to help with that. Also, I've not seen any reviews of these, so am unsure if they're any good.

So, does anyone know a) where I could find a Jtek (which I gather are good), b) know if the Microshift are any good, c) where I could find a Microshift or d) know of any other options?

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

How is JTek shut down? I know that guy. Also, I have an A8 bar end shifter I could sell you, I think.

I'll check my basement and give Ryan a call.

EDIT: Additionally, the JTek unit is indeed nice. It has such a satisfying tactile feedback. CLACK CLACK CLACK. So good.

And yes the Versa drop levers are sh!t. Too much brake lever flare, doesn't hold cable index well.


----------

